# Small gripe about this forum



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

When I first started coming to this forum when my oldest was about 18 mos. old, it was a wealth of information. I learned so much about diaper washing, care, rash problems, etc. There were a few odd threads about some new diaper, or someone stocking on their website.

Well . . . lately I feel so out of the loop. It seems that at least half of the threads are about who has new dipes in stock, or about who is bidding on what dipe on ebay, or who is getting what dipe in the mail. I have my system, I'm mostly happy with it, and frankly I don't have the $$ to buy fancy WAHM dipes to replace the workhorse dipes of my current stash. Nor do I have the time to keep up with who's the latest WAHM diapering diva. I feel that it's turning in to a clique.

I don't mind a few of these threads because I will click on the links out of curiosity and admire the workmanship or whatever. But often I really have to search for the threads about washing and general diapering care. I have invited three new cloth diapering friends of mine (yes I converted all of them! hee hee!) to this board because I used to find it so informative. However each of them has come here and then shied away because they get overwhelmed by all the diaper product talk, and feel that they don't have time to sift through the threads to learn about how to care for their dipes or solve their diapering problems.

Do any of the other "oldies" feel this way? Or is it just me? Do you think there's something the mods can do about it? Perhaps create a "Hyena Talk" forum where people can share their excitement about the hot new dipes and what they are getting in the mail or stalking on ebay? I really appreciate the product review forum btw.

Darshani


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I know what you mean

Sometimes reading this forum is a bit like watching commercials on t.v.

As a mom on a tight budget, that can be hard to deal with sometimes. I enjoy trying new dipes, but the buying frenzy quickly becomes obsessive and unhealthy to me.

And part of the reason I like cloth is my move away from spending money! The whole 'anticonsumer' thing!

Suddenly I went from "I don't want anything. I'm just enjoying life and my kids." to "And I want this. Oh and this! Ooooh and this!"


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I feel like that too. I learned alot when I came here but wasn't diapering yet. I thought I knew it all then, and now that I am diapering and want to find that info again its not so easy.
Although I do enjoy some of the hyena talk too.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Well the problem is, that diaper care/ basic use is a top that doesn't really change, so to keep posting the same things over and over get old, we do have a diapering resources section that has all these topics covered, that never really change.

The product talk and the new finds is what keeps the board fresh and changing and keeps people coming back (IMO) I think if all we talked about was how many times you rinse your diapers and how to hand wash wool we would be awful boring!









Not that I always feel 'in the know' about all the products and things people use/try, I don't use pocket diapers really, but I still enjoy looking and hearing about them. I am happy with our system but I do enjoy reading about it.

I don't feel that the board is cliquish though, to me a clique is when someone is excluded or shuned when they try and join in and aren't excepted. To me anyone that jumps in here with a post about whatever is usually greeted with warm open arms.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

I agree Darshani.

Not that I am diapering anyone, but I used to come here and learn so much, and now it is mainly stockings, with a new trend to not mention the stocking until its happened which is foreign to me as everyone used to stalk together on one thread (like SOS threads on fridays).

But this board is consumer driven, and if people want to talk more about brands than diaper care, I am not sure that there is anything anyone can do.

Of course I do enjoy hearing about new products and stockings and whatnot. But I wish there was more diversity in the postings.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I've felt both ways about it, Darshani. When I came here, I had basically only used mass produced dipes b/c the few wahm ones I tried were crap. This board was invaluable to me for finding wahm dipes that would work. Once I knew what worked, I wasn't interested in 20 threads about which detergent, but rather 20 threads about did you see this diaper?! Then it got to be fun to buy and try all the new hyena faves. Then it became excessive and addictive and I sold off tons of stuff. I always try to bump up posts that are falling off the page with few replies, esp those asking for info. I try my best to share what has been shared with me. I think that is overall more important than seeing who has what from whom, but I do still love to see who has what. This is my last baby, so I am again getting sucked into trying so and so's diaper out (er uh, buying it to try come May







). Once I settle on my systemS for the baby, I won't feel the need to try it all out all over again. Does that make sense? I think this forum works in balance with the fluffy threads and the info ones being in the same place. We all have the ability to skip threads that don't apply to us.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

I didn't find this forum until I had been CDing for 4 years already but I really enjoy watching the stalking, doing a little myself and seeing everyone's babes in their new scores. It's fun and stress relieving. I have been to other diapering boards where it really was just care and startinf from scratch posts and it got boring for me-I wanted to be in with other diaper fanatics who were always browsing cute new stuff and passing on new sites.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I only have a sec... but I wanted to say that I like the way the board is, I think it is fun and is truly about the spirit of cloth diapering.

Also... all of the information about the care of diapers and info that doesn't really change with the times can be found in Diapering Archives. Answering the samw questions over and over does get boring but they do seem to get answered just the same.

I also agree with the PP that said that the board embraces everyone with open arms. I think it can seem a little clique-ish if you are not around much because this is a fast moving board.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I do agree with Marnie about the definition of a clique and think that this isn't one here.

And I've also been around long enough to remember a post exactly like yours, stating that the forum had become a clique and calling for change, somewhere around 8-10 months ago. That thread gots lots of traffic from outside the diapering board, and that might have been the thread where (as a result) the diapering forum got taken off the "main" list, so that diapering posts wouldn't show up in "view new posts" on the main forum site. As a result, you can't search for topics in the diapering board, which I think is a real PITA (though you can if you join some special group or something, there are instructions at the top of the forum).

There have been numerous suggestions for changing things here, including having a separate forum for pics of fluffymail, but in the end people have always decided that it's the variety that keeps things going here. Like many internet communities, this one ebbs and flows with the interests of those who post, and right now that seems to be a pretty high level of hyena-ess. So I understand where you're coming from to some degree. But there are also various "help" posts about newborn stashes or wash routines or wool care, and those are always answered, many times several times over.

I think it is unrealistic for all of us to think that any internet forum will always be a place where we feel it is perfectly suited to our needs. Sometimes we will feel full in the "flow" of things, and other times we will be rather marginal with our issues as compared to the larger group as a whole. That's just life. Sometimes you post something and it spawns a thread that lasts for days. Othertimes you post something and nobody answers at all-- or maybe (if I'm remembering correctly from a couple of weeks ago), it goes unanswered for months and then gets bumped and answered to the first page. All of these things are totally normal. As the old saying on the internet goes, if you don't like what's here, post what you want to see: ask a question, make an observation, etc (like you just did, I guess, with this post









I also think that it is difficult to characterize (or stereotype) this group as being all about buying diapers or posting diaper pictures or anything else. There is incredible variety in the posts on this forum, if you actually look. And whether or not some kinds of posts predominate over others is really a function of what time of day or day of the week it is. Lots of posts resurface with the same question or same content over and over again (like this post, perhaps).

Finally, I believe that the last thing needed to fix what ain't broke is more moderator action in this forum. I would strongly oppose any "fix" by the moderators.

Karla


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

What Karla said...


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Yea! Wha Karla said


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

This board was instrumental in educating me about diapes before DS was born. I knew that I wanted to use cloth, but was overwhelmed by the choices and lingo.

At first I was still overwhelmed by the lingo and acronyms, but stuck with it and learned invaluable information about where to buy prefolds, how to use same, wash same etc.

I have a "boring" system compared to most of what the other posters discuss. I have mostly PUL covers and UBCPFs and FB for nightime. I, too, get a little bored with all the stocking talk, because I'm not interested in stalking the newest WAHM fitted or pocket diapes.

Since I received so much help when I was starting out, I feel that it is my duty to help others if they post about issues I can help with. Usually, somone has already posted the exact answer, but I enjoy reading the newbie posts and problems more than then stalking posts.

I don't see the hyena posts as a problem or cliquish per se, I just don't read those posts.

We all come here for different reasons and with different knowledge to offer. I think that MDC gives us the oppertunity to share our experiences. But we can't do that if noone asks questions......


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I agree with Karla.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

What Karla said.









I am, relatively speaking, still a newbie both here and to cding, really. I found a couple of boards when I first started cding that were mainly wash & care and problem solving boards. They were very slow moving and not very much fun. I got some good info while reading them, but I no longer visit those forums at all. There's really no point since I now know how to take care of my stuff and those forums already have people giving advice.

I did feel pretty overwhelmed when I first started lurking here, but I've come to really enjoy this forum. I make most of my own diapers, but I still enjoy looking at all that's offered by WAHMs and occasionally buying something. I've found some really great things that I probably wouldn't have found without this forum, and I really enjoy the hyena threads even though my buying is more sporadic than some.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Personally, I think this board is a great mix of info, reviews, conversation, pictures, links, etc. When I first started to look into cloth diapering and came to this board, I found tons of advice on getting started, washing, etc. THen when I was ready to start buying, I found tons of info on different types of diapers and where to buy. Now that I am really obsessed with cd-ing, I love reading all the hyena-type posts! Although there are many "regulars" who post tons here, I don't feel the board is "clique-ish" in any way. I agree that it doesn't need any moderator "fixing" ... I like it the way it is


----------



## bokchoy (Jan 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by weetzie_
*now it is mainly stockings, with a new trend to not mention the stocking until its happened which is foreign to me as everyone used to stalk together on one thread (like SOS threads on fridays).*









And I do think it's clique-ish here, there's been a few threads where they're talking about an immenent stocking but won't say which store they're stalking. Someone will ask outright but no one will share which store is being stalked for fear of more competition. THAT'S what really bugs me now. Not that I stalk but still, I hate this "I know something you don't know" stuff.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

I feel both ways, Darshani. I like it and I don't. What I don't like is the extreme it has become. If this forum was more about washing diapers, people could say it's too much that, too, and I'd agree. I want all aspects covered in one forum. And I don't think that diapering resources covers everything, by any means. I'm always experimenting and learing something new about the technical aspects of diapering.
But, I almost feel like this has become mostly a place for people steeped in diaper buying to come and feed off each other. The amount of posts about that aspect of CDing has become a bit overwhelming here, to me. And since I want those kind of posts here to some extent, cuz I like to compare products and see what's new and all, I guess what I really wish is that everyone was more moderate about it. I mean, I'm somewhat addicted to testing diapers and wash methods as well, but I'm not on here constantly raving about the new detergent I tried or every new diaper I get. When I rave about something, it is pretty darn special to me, but that's just me, and I can't ask others to be like I think they should be. Maybe ALL of these diapers are just as special to everyone here. I wish people could be a little more choosey and critical and would SAVE SOME WATER FOR THE FISH (if you already have 6 Pinheads you don't even use, why are you swiping more when another mama has a hard time getting a hold of one? Yeah, yeah, they are collectors' items! Whatever.







), but oh well. I guess we just have to live with the trends of a board like this. :LOL


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

How many times can we talk about cleaning diapers?







:
I don't get to post here much but I guess I just do not understand why there is complaints about talking about all aspects of diapers from finding them to showing them off.

A basic search will help one find threads about cleaning and whatnot.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree that it's really too easy to get sucked into buying cuter dipes, covers, etc. because of all the hyena talk around here. But it's my choice to come here. It's my choice to click on the threads, links to wahms, links to pics, etc. I have NO willpower when it comes to that, but that's *my* problem. :LOL

I agree it would be rather boring to sit around and discuss how to strip diapers and stinky hemp for the umpteenth time. I do think that sometimes I feel "out of the loop" or despite the fact that I've been coming here since last June, I haven't really bonded with anyone here like some of you have, but that's also *my* problem--if I'd post more, engage in more meaningful conversation, etc. that could happen for me.

I do enjoy coming here and knowing that I'm not alone in my diaper addiction and there is always someone who is more addicted than *I*.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Hmm, I think a hyena forum is a good idea. Don't get me wrong, the hyena threads don't bother me at all. In fact I find them great fun, even though I don't stalk. I just think a dedicated forum would make it easier to spread info about the latest hot thing. If you were looking for info on stockings, etc, you could go right to that forum.

I think "Designer Diapers" could be cute name for the forum. I feel that diaper WAHMs are fashion designers!

On the other hand, if people are worried about cliques - this could REALLY create one!


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bokchoy_
*








And I do think it's clique-ish here, there's been a few threads where they're talking about an immenent stocking but won't say which store they're stalking. Someone will ask outright but no one will share which store is being stalked for fear of more competition. THAT'S what really bugs me now. Not that I stalk but still, I hate this "I know something you don't know" stuff.







*
ITA!! If you are not willing to share what you are stalking, then don't post about it. I think it is like a nasty schoolyard bully.







Could we grow up a bit? If I am stalking a hard to find diaper, I usually do not post about it. I don't make fun of those who don't know about it either.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I agree with this post. I really find the diaper care threads to be super boring as there is a resource section for that. I think the fast moving pace of the board as it is very exciting and I enjoy seeing what every one is getting, has or is in the mail. It is great and I do not find it like a commercial at all.

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*Well the problem is, that diaper care/ basic use is a top that doesn't really change, so to keep posting the same things over and over get old, we do have a diapering resources section that has all these topics covered, that never really change.

The product talk and the new finds is what keeps the board fresh and changing and keeps people coming back (IMO) I think if all we talked about was how many times you rinse your diapers and how to hand wash wool we would be awful boring!









Not that I always feel 'in the know' about all the products and things people use/try, I don't use pocket diapers really, but I still enjoy looking and hearing about them. I am happy with our system but I do enjoy reading about it.

I don't feel that the board is cliquish though, to me a clique is when someone is excluded or shuned when they try and join in and aren't excepted. To me anyone that jumps in here with a post about whatever is usually greeted with warm open arms.









*


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think that stockings should be posted at all. If someone is looking for something in particular, then they will check the website on their own. But when it gets announced, a huge number of mamas swarm it, and it crashes. This, in turn, takes time away from the WAHM who could be working on more instock items.

Like I said before, I would like to see a new forum under diapering that ladies can feel free to post about catches (after the store is sold out or close to it). Maybe that would help those who are on a diaper diet to not be so tempted.

Just a thought.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tnrsmom_
*ITA!! If you are not willing to share what you are stalking, then don't post about it. I think it is like a nasty schoolyard bully.







Could we grow up a bit? If I am stalking a hard to find diaper, I usually do not post about it. I don't make fun of those who don't know about it either.*


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Also, I think due to the fact that tone is hard to express online sometimes what feels like "making fun" is really just playing around. I don't take it personally if someone is all hush hush about where they are stalking, I understand it. As with the last fluffymail stocking, it was pandemonium. I think if you are interested in something all you have to do is join the mailing list and you will know when she stocks. I tend to not say anything when I am stalking but I do come here ASAP when I am done to alert others.

Or PM the person. I get PMs all the time asking me who I am stalking and I ALWAYS give links. I also ask and I always am told.

I think, as with the debate over "diaper art", why people buy or buy A LOT is subjective. For a lot of us diapering is a hobby, for others prefolds and proraps float our boats more than enough. To each her own. I think this board is exactly like any other hobby/specific interest board, only more interesting and definitely more hilarious. I know I love hearing about someone's awesome score almost as much as I love scoring myself!


----------



## pinkmommy (Mar 27, 2003)

I definitely see where the OP is coming from. I am relatively new here - have just been posting for a couple of months. I was not into hyena diapers before posting/reading here, but well...I have been sucked in. Don't get me wrong -- I've enjoyed it. However, I know I need to take a step back and not get so involved/obsessed with diapers.

Funny -- I was just thinking about this question: If we don't talk about hyena diapers or diaper trends, what *can* we talk about here and have it still be fresh? I agree that there are only so many coversations we can have about washing diapers, rash, etc. Ideas? I was thinking it would be good to figure out topics that weren't necessarily hyena related but somehow related to diapering -- but not the same ole' same ole'.

I know that many people don't feel there are cliques here, but I do see it a bit. I don't mind (mostly) and feel it is normal where you have a community of people who have a common interest and have built relationships (be it online relationships). I think if you are part of clique, you might not see it in the same light as someone who is new. I have definitely felt (at times) that my posts are not as "popular" -- I know it sounds juvenile and to an extent it is, but I'm just trying to explain how I feel. I feel like I am starting to get to know people here and those feelings have diminished, but I want to remember what it feels like so that other new people or people who don't necessarily ride the hyena wave can also feel like a part here.

I am not saying following the hyena thing is wrong. I do feel there are benefits -- nice products, supporting WAHMs, relaxation, and fun. For me, I am just looking for a way to take it down a notch but still feel a part here. The reason why I do want to stay a part of things here is because there are very few places I can go and talk about this kind of stuff. Who else would "get it" if I enjoy browsing thru pictures of someones stash on a Saturday night?


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

All the diaper care and washing questions are at anyone's fingertips at any time. It's in the resource section. If someone has a specific question all they need to do is to post it on the forum and it will be addressed. It's not like those posts are ignored. Just speak up if you don't see a topic covered that you would like to hear about.
There are so many topics posted and all are titled, if I'm not interested then I just don't click on it.
I do not stalk and I also watch my diaper budget but I am grateful for the heads up on all the new WAHM diapers available. How else would we find these sites? We also get to hear feedback on these sites before we have to spend our money to try it out. We can read other people's opinion and ask specific questions we may have.
Again, if I'm not interested in the topic or don't want to be tempted then I just don't click on it. If I have a specific question then I speak up and ask.
I think this forum is perfect just the way it is. It addresses the interests of many. And it's an avenue to find out anything you need to know if you just speak up.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

I like the board and I like that we talk about good places to shop etc. I just hate when the same person keeps plugging the same business over and over and over and over...makes me think to myself: "I hope she's getting paid for advertising."


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm very guilty of that... can I ask why you don't like it?


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

IF you are referring to the post directly above yu, its because its spam


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

why would it be spam if someone comes and says "I'm looking for a ______ that does _____" and you mention a name?

I know I'm "guilty" of plugging FCB and LC dipes. I







them. They usually fall under every category for me (absorbent, cute, etc) and when someone asks, I tell 'em. Doesn't sound like spam to me...


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by weetzie_
*IF you are referring to the post directly above yu, its because its spam







*
It is only spam if the WAHM ASKS the poster to post it, or if they are benifiting directly (like they ARE the WAHM or getting a bonus from the WAHM for the posting) otherwise it is someone who loves the product and is excited about it!

I talk about Sugarbums diapers a lot, they are the majority of my stash and I genuinely love them, Heidi has never asked me to post anything and I have never benifited in anyway from my postings so this is not spam. I have the product, I like the product and I am not getting anything for speaking about it. Hence not spam.


----------



## pinkmommy (Mar 27, 2003)

There is a difference between raving a spaming. I thought Spam is when someone promotes their own product? However, if I happen to like a particular diaper and talk about it often, that is just raving - and I think that is good because it helps people to know what products are good.

I do think that talking in a negative way about products here is a bit frowned upon. I guess there are other sites to look at for more info about the pros AND the cons of diapers.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

That sounds good to me! We want to talk about the new things we are getting and to show our cute babes in dipes but we also need to ask important questions..
I think a while back we had started to do a daily post for fluffymail. Maybe we could do something like that for pictures too?


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

I can see where Darshani is coming from, up to a point. It does irk me when people hoard all the 'diaper art' and don't leave any for those whove not been able to try things (especially when they later admit to not even using said diapers ). But if they have the money or the credit to do so, it's their right.

However, i don't find it cliqueish here at all. And there is only so much talk of washing that can go on... It is fun and lighthearted to talk about what we love about diapering, certain diapers, what we would liket to try, etc. I generally only see one thread at any given time about "what are you waiting on/what did you get". The rest have recently been questions about wool, questions about cute inexpensive covers, celebrating converting to cd'ing or getting someone to switch, what kind of newborn diapers are best, etc. In my mind, not an excessive amount of discussion about specific pricey, special wahm dipes


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

OK, sorry, but that is not SPAM. As it has already been defined SPAM would be from the WAHM herself.

Further to that... the reason I rave about things (i.e. Kiwi-Pie) is because I love it, I think you will love it, and I want us all to love it. I don't ever rave to boost a WAHMs business. I raved so much about 1 WAHM now I cannot even score when she stocks!

I like it when people rave, it lets me know something is quality and worth checking out. I see nothing wrong with it. I mean, which is it? Bad for raving or bad for keeping it to yourself???







:


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Also guilty of raving about the same products over and over. I can't even begin to understand what's wrong with that.







I don't see why it would bother someone if I give my opinion, and honestly, I only have a handful of diapers/covers that I consider "rave worthy," so obviously, I'm going to end up repeating myself.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pinkmommy_
*
I think if you are part of clique, you might not see it in the same light as someone who is new. I have definitely felt (at times) that my posts are not as "popular" -- I know it sounds juvenile and to an extent it is, but I'm just trying to explain how I feel.*
ITA: I have been lurking here for months. I rarely post, mostly because I am extrememly shy online. But, when I do post, I feel very funny; anxious, embarassed, paranoid.
I feel like the geeky kid on the outside watching in. I can see all the popular people and I listen to what they say, and go look at what they are buying and stalking, but I can't afford to play the game. And therefore I don't have much to share.

Anytime I do post though, I have always gotten a warm response. These are just my feelings, and they extend to the whole site.









I like reading about the stalkings, I like to go and look before everything is gone. I don't like that some posters will mention that they are stalking something, and then not tell if someone asks in a thread. I think that that is kinda rude. Don't mention a secret if you don't want anyone to know.

JMHO


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

there's been a few threads where they're talking about an immenent stocking but won't say which store they're stalking. Someone will ask outright but no one will share which store is being stalked for fear of more competition. THAT'S what really bugs me now. Not that I stalk but still, I hate this "I know something you don't know" stuff.
I have to say that that's the only thing I've found on here that bugged me. I don't buy a lot of the hyena stuff anyway, but those kind of threads do have an exclusionary quality about them.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Being fairly new to this forum (but not cd'ing - I've been doing that for over 2 years) I really like it! I love the fast pace, I love the links to WAHM sites, I love hearing about and seeing pics of everyone's "catches". I don't find it hard to get basic diaper info at all! It's all over. I've never seen a post asking about diaper care get ignored. I've asked many questions myself and received very helpful replies.

Part of cding is searching for "the perfect system" and if you've found it, great - then don't open the threads talking about new products if you feel it's too much of a temptation. I personally love those threads and love hearing about new WAHMs that I can support!

As for commercialism - it's not like people are telling you to go buy from some super store so that they can put the small businesses out of commission. Actually, the opposite is true. We are supporting *WAHMs* - women who have made the commendable decision to STAY HOME WITH THEIR CHILDREN and support their families by making quality products that we all benefit from!

I think it would be incredibly boring to come here and see 20 threads about washing diapers.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 3boybarians_
*Also guilty of raving about the same products over and over. I can't even begin to understand what's wrong with that.







I don't see why it would bother someone if I give my opinion, and honestly, I only have a handful of diapers/covers that I consider "rave worthy," so obviously, I'm going to end up repeating myself.







*
I understand that. My stash is like 80percent sugarbums so I definitely recommend Heidi a lot just cause its good stuff. There is a huge difference between recommending a business you like and spamming. You can tell the difference between those posts too. Its pretty obvious.


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

I just wanted to comment being a new-ish person to cloth.

I dont mind the dipe talk at all, and also agree that just talking about care and such would be a bore, and I wouldnt come back here, but sometimes when a new person asks a question, either no one answers it, or very few do.
We love to try and convert sposie users to cloth, but yet, when a newbie comes in with some questions, it would be really nice of us to answer. Even if its a "where do I start" thread....of course it bores us to bits, but we could all really benefit that person by sharing our experience, and knowledge.

Thats all.

I love it here, take what I need, try to get some info, and leave the rest. IF I can
lol


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

i am almost never here anymore because of it.









i learned so much here, and loved this forum!

now all i see is the same members posting supposed raves dropping names (with hyperlinks- oh how casual of them :LOL) of their friends. Whole threads begun just to link to a few wahms and mention that theyre stocking or something. Sometimes i have to laugh thinking these people dont realize that were all here, every day, and NOTICE the trends in their posts? Or maybe people just think were all sheepish consumers.

Of course i dont think linking to someone is bad. But it is _painfully_ obvious when people link over and over to their friends here. And it puts a bad taste in my mouth about this forum.

I love hearing about new diaper wahms and products. but i am tired of the clique-ish junior high drama. And thats why i only browse here every now and then, when im feeling nostalgic









tabitha


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

What's wrong with linking to friends? If they make a good product, I'd do it. I'd want others to enjoy the product as well.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tabitha_
*but i am tired of the clique-ish junior high drama.*
I see this stuff so much less here than in other forums I've spent time at in the past. Last night I went to amity's for the first time in ages (not to blast A, there's lots of good stuff there, too) and was kind of blown away by the drama. I have never, never seen anyone get ganged up on here, which I have seen repeatedly at other places. I don't think I've ever seen any arguments here, which is really kind of amazing actually. With the number of posts you see here in a day, it's amazing that in the four or five months I've been visiting here, I've never seen any arguing or meanness.

Come to think of it, this thread is about as close to controversy as I've seen here, and it's still pretty darned tame.

J.


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

of posting about a friend of mine, but I guess I had never given it much thought. She makes an excellent product, I want her to do well, I want other CD'ing momma's to try what I consider a great WAHM diaper, and I do not get paid for it or anything - so I don't see the big deal?

Maybe I've missed something. I'm relatively new here, so I don't know all the history. I enjoy it here and spend a lot of time reading all the new posts and many, many pages of old posts. I like knowing what all the acronyms mean and what dipes you all are talking about! When I have access to the TP, I will already know what dipes are "hot commodities" and therefore should be snatched up without having to do any time-wasting research, because I have already read up on all of the popular items going around.

I can see how it would be frustrating not to be "in the know" about a particular stocking - but there is a cure for that! Sign up for email newsletters or a yahoo group, and you'll know well in advance that your fav. WAHM is stocking.

There's my two cents. I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes.


----------



## Matanuska Motherlode (Jun 30, 2003)

You are never going to please everyone all of the time. Period.

I think there is always room to improve, perhaps all the stalking/stocking threads could be lumped in to one, sorta like the "what did you get, what are you waiting on" threads. But overall, things run very smooth









I fail to see the drama here and the mods are *very* quick to remove something that even hints at being "wrong"...


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

I can see how it would be frustrating not to be "in the know" about a particular stocking - but there is a cure for that! Sign up for email newsletters or a yahoo group, and you'll know well in advance that your fav. WAHM is stocking.
It's not that I find it frustrating, it's that I find it kind of rude to talk on a public forum about the stocking, but deliberately not post a link so that others won't find out about it. If it's so secret that you don't want others involved, then emailing or going to a chat room is more appropriate, IMO.

But I don't really care, to be honest. Sure, I find it rude and a little exclusionary, but I'm a big girl and I can take it.







(the smilie is for ds who is bugging me to click on it)


----------



## bokchoy (Jan 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mellybellyplus2_
*I can see how it would be frustrating not to be "in the know" about a particular stocking - but there is a cure for that! Sign up for email newsletters or a yahoo group, and you'll know well in advance that your fav. WAHM is stocking.*
Oh, I don't have a problem with that - but if I asked on a stalking/stocking thread "Which WAHM is stocking?" it would be nice if someone said, "Go to this Yahoo link for details: ____" or "PM me for details" if they didn't want to say who it was, but no one even did that on the thread I read









Sometimes WAHMs aren't listed in Yahoo's directory so you really do need the exact link.


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

Originally posted by 3boybarians
Also guilty of raving about the same products over and over. I can't even begin to understand what's wrong with that. I don't see why it would bother someone if I give my opinion, and honestly, I only have a handful of diapers/covers that I consider "rave worthy," so obviously, I'm going to end up repeating myself.
I do that same thing and often many times in the same day, but only because there are multiple threads asking which would you buy, or which do you prefer, or talk to me about, ect and if they are all asking about a certain type of diaper than my response will be the same....raving about my favorite dipe. I don't think anything is wrong with that especially since I am answering a question 99% of the time!

Quote:

now all i see is the same members posting supposed raves dropping names (with hyperlinks- oh how casual of them ) of their friends. Whole threads begun just to link to a few wahms and mention that theyre stocking or something. Sometimes i have to laugh thinking these people dont realize that were all here, every day, and NOTICE the trends in their posts? Or maybe people just think were all sheepish consumers.
I drop names and leave links...want to know why? If you don't leave a name and link, you will be jokingly scolded for breaking a cardinal rule! I am not a "friend" dropping names....I am a consumer sharing my opinion of what works consistently, and is well made.

-Becky


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kellieblue_
*







What's wrong with linking to friends? If they make a good product, I'd do it. I'd want others to enjoy the product as well.*
I agree, I am friends with a lot of WAHM's because in the course of buying from them or working with them we become close and friends, I may post links to their stockings or rave about their products but I would NEVER post a rave or reccomend a product I didn't like/use/want/need. I have raved about certian products that I liked/used at one point in time and then found that they didn't hold up well, or had problems over all, and I have just stopped posting about them. I only post about things I like, so yes like Heidi for example, I love her stuff, and YES she is a friend, but one has nothing to do with the other. We became friends/close while I was doing her website and over the course of receiving her diapers, so it is natural that this type of business creates friendships, and refraining from posting about friends because it would be spam would just be silly, I mean I would be leaving out a LOT of great stuff (TDD, FCB, Sugarbums, LTK, and on and on).....


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm guilty of plugging two particular WAHM's a few times (I would probably plug more but I am limited in my diapering experience and am loyal to what I like so far lol). They are not friends of mine, I never met them nor have spoken to them outside of emails regarding my orders. I was just very very happy with their service and assistance when I was new to cd'ing and had tons of questions. Some WAHM's go over and above the call of duty and they should be rewarded. I believe in "word of mouth" and feel that it is very important in the WAHM biz. They don't really have much other avenue of advertisement than that.
I also feel that if I can recommend something to someone that can help them as much as I had been benefitted it's a good thing.

(I'm still trying to find the spam post. I was "the post directly above" and I hadn't named any specific diaper or site. :LOL)


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

The WAHM diapers that are my favorite I post about because I love them and I know other people will/do. I don't get *anything* from mentioning them - except maybe less diapers when she stocks







so I can't imagine how that would be spam....

I like the board the way it is but a hyena sub forum would be fun too. either way


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

maybe I have just come to the conclusion that there are little sub-groups on every message board and I don't let myself get worked up over "cliquey" or exclusionary posting. If I truly wanted to know who was stocking and felt like no one was telling me, I would PM the original poster and A.) ask for the link, then B.) ask her if it was her intention to seem cliquey. Sometimes a person doesn't realize they are offending until it is pointed out to them.

I really tend to try and give everyone the benefit of the doubt. And as I said before, I'm pretty new - so there is probably a lot of history between you all that I don't know of. I feel welcomed here, and I have always had numerous responses to all of my posts.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mellybellyplus2_
*of posting about a friend of mine, but I guess I had never given it much thought. She makes an excellent product, I want her to do well, I want other CD'ing momma's to try what I consider a great WAHM diaper, and I do not get paid for it or anything - so I don't see the big deal?*
I think this used to be a bit more blatant than it is now, but you can usually tell when friends are raving only their friends' products. Like, say there are two wahms reciprocally raving each other's stuff and posting when each other stock and you know they chat together and are friends and have links to each other on their sites. It ends up seeming like they're plugging each other's businesses for the sake of making a plug rather than b/c they truly like, use, and wanna endorse a product. It is also easier to spot when wahms do it vs. when non wahms do it, imo.

I'm personally not bothered by spam and I actually ask for it at times, and like it when wahms pm me when I'm looking for something in particular, but in cases like I'm talking about above, it makes one tend to question the motive behind all the raving and leaves one to wonder if the product is really that great or not. Plus, it does eventually get to the point when you see X post, you *know* she's gonna say something about Y, and that can get old...I've actually annoyed myself recommending the same wahm over and over, lol.

FTR-I'm not friends w/any wahms and do not gain anything by raving about them. If I make a rave, it is b/c I truly like the product and hope others can share the joy too.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Darshani, I see your point, but I see all of the others as well. I like things the way they are. Some days I come here and don't find anything exciting (imo) and don't post. Some days I post 10 times. It's just the way it is. I don't think this board is dramatic at all... sure it has some controversy, but if it were all rainbows and hugs, then what fun would that be?









I still dislike the idea of subdividing up this forum any more than it is... a subforum for pics, fluffy mail, etc. Just too much to wade through and I honestly think that subforums do not get as much traffic as the main one.

Anyway, just had to chime in.


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Gosh, maybe i am just incredibly dense, but i have never noticed that any particular person was constantly plugging a WAHM friend just for the sake of advertising her product.

In my case: Elizabeth of KnitInYourPants is one of my very best, dearest IRL friends. I happen to think she does outstanding, artistic work on her soakers, but i make a point of not going on and on about her stuff constantly, even though i legitimately could. However, there is no need for me to do that anymore, as so many of us have come to salivate over and adore her products without my intervention







.

Another WAHM i have plugged a few times is an online friend of sorts, but i happen to think her product is so outstanding (and also she is a relatively new wahm w/o a 'hyena' following yet) and clever and well made that i want everyone to enjoy her stuff as much as i do. She is going to stock in the next day or two - should i not post a link and tell y'all to go try her stuff simply because she is an internet friend ? I hope not - you'd all be missing out greatly







.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by chemigogo_
*Another WAHM i have plugged a few times is an online friend of sorts, but i happen to think her product is so outstanding (and also she is a relatively new wahm w/o a 'hyena' following yet) and clever and well made that i want everyone to enjoy her stuff as much as i do. She is going to stock in the next day or two - should i not post a link and tell y'all to go try her stuff simply because she is an internet friend ? I hope not - you'd all be missing out greatly







.*
Do share!


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh great - now I'm curious! I just got my CC paid off as well, so I'm dangerous!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Chemigogo-you should _always_ share.
















I knew my post wouldn't come across quite right. Like, where I was going with the blatant stuff was like when someone would ask about a wahm and then suddenly 4 brand new members who just joined that day w/a whole 1 or 2 posts to their credit would rave it? Yeah, that is my idea of blatant. And wasn't there one time when a wahm raved her own product and then denied she was herself but her email was her web site's email addy? Something to that effect. That's what I mean by blatant plugs. I'm certainly not saying that folks shouldn't rave their friends' stuff. That would indeed be silly.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I am very new here and only 4 months into cloth diapering. I have been reading this board for much longer than I have been posting and I have learned a tremendous amount about cloth diapers. This forum is fun and the first one I read when I turn on the computer. The links to wahm sites are great and it is useful to know what really works for people (even when it is frustrating not to be able to try popular dipes). So all is good ... almost.

One thing that concerns me is the talk about how boring and tedious it is to answer questions about washing, or wool, or fabric... First, these comments are likely to make newcomers wary about asking questions. It feels like we are being told not to bother anybody, just check the archives. I think most of us come to these boards not just to talk about diapers but because we really do belive that cloth is best - for baby, for the planet etc. And it seems like drawing in new people is something we should all value.

Second, we are all busy trying to work, raise kids, and lead meaningful lives (In fact I just burned the kids lunch while I was thinking about whether to respond to this thread). Searching the archives and resources can be very time consuming so it is nice to be able to ask a simple (or not so simple) question and get immediate answers. Especially since there do seem to be lots of new people here and these topics are certainly not static. There are new products, new ideas, new wahms all the time. I could spend all my time reading old threads, but I would like to have time to do the fun stuff to, like show pictures of my babes or talk about a fun or frustrating stalking episode.

I have only posted one question so far on this board. And I really appreciate the thoughtful answers and suggestions given by the few people who responded.


----------



## choleblack (May 13, 2003)

Consumerist!

Thank you for whom ever called said this. This is exactly what I've been feeling. In fact, I've been feeling it so much in just my lurking there that I was tempted to start a thread for all of us "simple" cloth diaperers.

I think my main discomfort with the constant product talk is the money! We cloth diaper for 2 reasons, ecological & financial. Looking at all of these *new* product, who's stocking, lets fight over this auction & see whos willing to spend more, threads is very discouraging. I can't help but feel a little inferior because my DD got hand-me-down prefolds & prowraps.

I can't help but think that other, new cloth diaperers might be getting a little overwhelmed by the expense & fanciness of it all. Maybe the resources section needs to be more visable, in the forground instead of "oh all _that_ information is over there"

Chole


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*I have raved about certian products that I liked/used at one point in time and then found that they didn't hold up well, or had problems over all, and I have just stopped posting about them. I only post about things I like...*
Exactly - I've tweaked my stash down to three WAHMs, so of course I'm going to rave about them and not others. I'll give a short synopsis when asked for reviews for a diaper I've tried, but I'm not comfortable giving a negative review on the boards (PM for those...) and I've honestly only tried a small fraction of what's available. There really isn't another option.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Jeez... "high school"? I'm bristling at some of the accusations here.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Interestingly enough, as much as I would like to see less "fluff" talk, I really don't wish to see more tech talk. I already am getting really irritated by the inability and lack of emphasis on doing a search in this forum or the resources forum, for basic info. Sometimes I will see the same question asked by two different people on one page! I know that when people are new, they may not know how to get on the list to be able to search or may not want to, but don't be surprised if you only get one or two responses. Some of us can only answer the same questions so many times before we burn out.
Can there be a sticky at the top of this forum that says "please start with FAQ". Can we rename resources to FAQ? People sometimes don't know what "recources" means. And IN recources, or FAQ, there should be directions on how to get on the list to do searches and a request for people to do a search before posting their questions. Yeah, put a disclaimer in there that if you can't find an answer, we are happy to help, but most people don't start with "Recources" or a search at ALL.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jessicaSAR_
*

One thing that concerns me is the talk about how boring and tedious it is to answer questions about washing, or wool, or fabric... First, these comments are likely to make newcomers wary about asking questions. It feels like we are being told not to bother anybody, just check the archives. I think most of us come to these boards not just to talk about diapers but because we really do belive that cloth is best - for baby, for the planet etc. And it seems like drawing in new people is something we should all value.

Second, we are all busy trying to work, raise kids, and lead meaningful lives (In fact I just burned the kids lunch while I was thinking about whether to respond to this thread). Searching the archives and resources can be very time consuming so it is nice to be able to ask a simple (or not so simple) question and get immediate answers. Especially since there do seem to be lots of new people here and these topics are certainly not static. There are new products, new ideas, new wahms all the time. I could spend all my time reading old threads, but I would like to have time to do the fun stuff to, like show pictures of my babes or talk about a fun or frustrating stalking episode.

I have only posted one question so far on this board. And I really appreciate the thoughtful answers and suggestions given by the few people who responded.














*
OK, so then let me just say that while it does get tedious to answer the same questions again and again (and if it is time consuming to search the archives it is also time consuming to post the same information again and again, KWIM?) we are always happy to answer. All of us are crazy with trying to convert people to cloth so you bet your booty we want to help make it easier on everyone.

And, when it comes to people thinking that there is too much talk about expensive I can't help but feel like that sounds like sour grapes. Sorry. There have been threads all along about how to diaper cheaply and, again, if you ask there are at least 30 of us who will advise you on prefolds and proraps.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Jessica-- I don't think anyone minds questions from newbies; I think the point is, the forum would be kinda dull if that was ALL there was to it, kwim?









Chole-- Honestly, every time I see someone post and ask for good economical recommendations, scores of people come out raving about their prefolds and Proraps/Bummis/Litewraps/etc.









Amy-- ITA


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I agree with Darshini, I totally feel that this forum is all about diaper shopping. I enjoy that aspect of diapering, though so I don't mind. I don't feel that this is a bad thing as long as people do take the time to answer the newbie/diaper care questions.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by choleblack_
*Consumerist!

I think my main discomfort with the constant product talk is the money! We cloth diaper for 2 reasons, ecological & financial. Looking at all of these *new* product, who's stocking, lets fight over this auction & see whos willing to spend more, threads is very discouraging. I can't help but feel a little inferior because my DD got hand-me-down prefolds & prowraps.
*
Understandable, but some people DON'T do it to save money. Some people put more emphasis on the fact that cding is better for their baby's bum and don't mind spending money on a fun hobby.

I've never seen "fights" over who's willing to spend more.









We're ALL consumers, why not support a good WAHM while we're at it????

(This will never be resolved to everyone's liking....







)


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kermit_
*Can there be a sticky at the top of this forum that says "please start with FAQ". Can we rename resources to FAQ? People sometimes don't know what "recources" means. And IN recources, or FAQ, there should be directions on how to get on the list to do searches and a request for people to do a search before posting their questions. Yeah, put a disclaimer in there that if you can't find an answer, we are happy to help, but most people don't start with "Recources" or a search at ALL.*
I think these are cool ideas.







I never noticed "Resources" up there, but I think we all know what FAQ means.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I absolutely agree that the forum would be boring with only wash and care questions!! I just want it to be a welcome part of the forum. I want everyone to feel welcome, no matter where they are on their cloth diapering journey.

I am not expecting long posts by everyone for every question. But if we all share a little bit of wisdom, that can be very helpful for those who aren't sure where to begin.

And, from someone who is new, and admittedly a little bit shy, asking a question can be a good way to begin a conversation. Sure, I could probably find all the info I need without posting, but it is not always easy to enter in the middle of a coversation.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by natashaccat_
*I agree with Darshini, I totally feel that this forum is all about diaper shopping. I enjoy that aspect of diapering, though so I don't mind.*
I have to disagree because I just scrolled thru a few days posts & found a HUGE assortment of threads. On the first page alone, this is what I found:

(In summary)

*Happy that old covers fit
*Hubby happy that they CD
*Sharing pics
*Wiping question
*Poo question
*Organinzing diapers
*Question @ hemp fitteds
*Auctions to help a needy mom
*Prewashed toddler UBCPF's
*Waterproofing
*Fiberfill in prefolds
*Fuzzi Bunz Seconds
*Waterproof training pants suggestions
*Wool soakers
*Posting pics
*Ebay win
*Preemie CPF's
*Need siaper suggestions

That was just one page. Most pages have variety like that. I just don't get why it is a problem. Read what you like & ignore the rest. After CD'ing for 8 years, I always skip the washing & care threads unless someone hasn't gotten a reply~then I will answer what I can. There is enough here for everyone. I think breaking things down into small little forums is unnecessary.


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

There was talk some time back about doing a forum just for the "tech" side, as I recall, everybody agreed that it would get neglected by those in the "know" and would soon lead to frustration and failure among new converts. Same thing would probably hold true if the forum was split into a hyena side and a technical side-the majority of posters seems into hyena type posts-so those people would be hanging out in their forum, and those looking for tech info would be left hanging-or they would have to go the the hyena forum for help. IMO it would be counterproductive, but that is just my 2cents worth.
I personally enjoy the hyena talk, as I can live vicariously through those posts-as my ds is potty learning and doesn't need new diapers








Perhaps, the resources section could be updated with any new technical info that might arise-new and wonderous washing products, amazing hemp "de-stinkers" and such? It just seems that there are only so many ways to wash/dry and de-stink, it wouldn't make for much reading fun (which is why I am here these days). Or, we could start a new resource section (if it doesn't already exist-jeez my knowledge base is astounding LOL), why not a review of products used-like different laundry soaps and related stuff.
"I bought brand X and used it on my hemp diapers-it removed the stink completely after only X washes unlike the brand Y I wa using before. However, I wouldn't recommend brands X or Y for pockets, and IMO it tends to cause repelling.................."
Then, mama's could see how other people felt about particular products and decide which product might work best for them and their particular diapering situation (it works for diapers and companies, why not diaper cleaning products?).

Just a thought
Shan


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

I just have one thing to say: If it had not been for this board, I would not be cding.

I started with prefolds and neither my dh or our daycare provider could get it right, so i went back to sposies. Once I found this board and discovered there were other simpler options, I stocked up, switched back and we haven't looked back.

OK, now I have a workable stash I am looking for fun dipes for me, but that's my choice.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by choleblack_
*
I think my main discomfort with the constant product talk is the money! We cloth diaper for 2 reasons, ecological & financial.*
My primary reason for cloth diapering is to protect my son from sposie chemicals. I thought that I would save money, too, but that was before I learned how fun it is to pet diapers. :LOL I get so much more out of them than just a dry lap.

But if someone's in it for the financial savings, that is certainly legitimate and do-able. But I'm still gonna have my fun...

J.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I really like the forum the way it is. I like the fact that it is fast moving and everytime I come here there is something new being talked about. Also, I have no one IRL that shares my passion for CDing, people are usually interested but they don't want to discuss in great depths the best wool covers, how hard it is to get certain diapers, and all the fun aspects of CDing. I like that I can come here and there are people who are also passionate about cloth diapering and are looking for the perfect system, wash routine, storage, etc. I really enjoy looking at everyones pictures and hearing what diapers they are expecting or stalking.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

When I was new to CD'ing this board was invaluable to me!!! I don't think I would be CD'ing if it didn't have ALL the information it does. It helped dispell a lot of myths that I had heard about cloth. I learned so much, not only about diaper care but about some great products too. If there hadn't been posts about " so and so makes great diapers" I probably wouldn't have as many great diapers as I do! Finding those diapers through these posts has made me even more excited about CD'ing. Now that I have most of the diapers I need, I'm still able to learn about washing techniques, etc.

IMO, there's something here for everyone. Right now it seems like there's a whole new slew of great diapers out there, so there's going to be more posts about that. Eventually that will change, and there may be more posts about diaper care, problems, etc. It changes with the times.

I like the board the way it is, I think there's a good mix of everything. Even if I can't buy the expensive diapers, I always like to know what's new and how it's working.

As far as 'cliques' go, I haven't noticed any. There are posters who are obviously friends, posters who have the same interests, and certian diapers do have a following but I don't feel anything cliquish and/or excluded at all.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by stacey31_
*I have to disagree because I just scrolled thru a few days posts & found a HUGE assortment of threads. On the first page alone, this is what I found:

*
Let me rephrase...I think that there is more emhasis in diaper shopping on this diaper forum than on other forums that I sometimes visit.

I guess I precieve this forum as being all about diaper shopping because frankly, now that I've mastered that basics of diaper care (at least as far a developing a system the works well for me), diaper shopping info is my primary interest and reason for coming here.

I don't mind at all when people ask basic questions instead of reading the archives. I think that the archives are great but when I ask a question I like "fresh" info and perspectives. Concievably I could have posted something in an archived post that seemed true a year ago but that I would now disagree with. Like when Hemp first started to become really popular people used to think it was the greatest fabric ever but now hepm complaints are common.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I guess I could be one of the mama's who rave about one dipe alot......
I found what works for me and I want people to know.... I have never considered it spam.... I dont get paid to say i love so in so dipe...... I mean come on if there wasnt the look what i just got or looks who is stocking today then it would be boring.....

the board would be all technical..... if you dont want to read those post well then DON'T no one is holding your click finger and telling you to click on the look what i just bought post..... scroll past it go to the next page... or here is an idea.. if you want to only read about washing dipes or de-stinking your hemp then do a search you you only have to read what you are interseted in..........

Ok off my







now to go eat my chocolate(pmsing)







and nurse my sick pnemonia ridden DS.....

Since it is offensive to some i will not post a link to my most favorite WAHM who i think deserves all the buisness she can get......


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

I _Please, please, please_ do not break the forum up into more subdivisions. It's time consuming and a general PITB to have to surf several different forums. I think most people here do a good job of giving their pot a good title so we know what's inside, and everyone's got the option of passing by a thread they don't think will suit them.

FWIW, I am not a hyena by any means at all (I mostly stick to prefolds, with the occasional fitted thrown in, usually from trades, LOL.) TH eonly reason my boys have had*hyena* wool is because I've knit it for them, LOL. I still enjoy reading the fluffmail threads and seeing all the pics, same as I enjoy watching my husband while he's watching football (which I don't like, can't understand and don't even try to follow, LOL!) It's fun to watch others when they are so passionate and excited about their hobby, IMO.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow, an explosive topic!

I need to run out of the house but first my OPINION on the matter:

If all you need is straight information about cd how-to, that can be achieved by searching or reading resources.

I think the real GIFT that this forum provides is community. Here we can get our fill of TALKING about cloth diapering with people who care. Some mamas dont' have that IRL.

That is why we answer the same washing and sourcing questions over and over again. Because we like having someone to talk to on this topic.

So since COMMUNITy is our most valuable resource here, let's please remember to handle it gently and converse with care and respect!

We all come for different reasons. Why we stay is another matter.









Respectfully,
Pamela


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I just wanted to add that I almost always read the newcomer/simple questions but many times someone else has already given the answer that I would have given. If I have something to add I do, but lots of times I don't...so that is why the simpler threads dont have alot of replies all the time.
Please don't subdivide the forum. I don't have the fastest of computers and it would take alot of wading for me to get what I get here on this one forum. I really really like it the way it is. If you don't like a certain thread don't open it. If you don't care to click a link in someone's post don't click it. I went on a diaper buying spree recently but I can't blame the board for that. I have come to a place where I can control my urges and not buy every thing that someone posts about.
Anyway...carry on.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm pretty new to MDC, but I started researching diapers many months ago from links on another site that I frequent. The MDC diapering forum is a wonderful resource. I have yet to find another that is so diverse (I found one that focuses almost entirely on prefolds and covers- sooooo boring).

Regarding cliques: I really don't agree that there are. I do see people that "know" each other from posting, but that is bound to happen after a fashion. It doesn't bother me and I certainly don't feel "left out". No one has ever informed me secretly or otherwise of a WAHM stocking. I follow the WAHM's that I'm interested in by watching their websites and looking for links pertaining to stocking/stalking here. I understand the obscure language as long as it pertains to the WAHM site I frequent (i.e. the "Mid March" reference regarding fluffymail.com). I can understand it might be frustrating to not understand what someone is talking about, but I agree that PMing the OP (or whomever) is a good idea.

As far as saving money is concerned, I'm using nearly all AIO's. I consider it an up front investment that I can still get a nice return on when my baby outgrows them. I never would have known that cloth diapering could be fun AND economical if I hadn't doing my research. In fact, I don't think I would be very interested in only using prefolds and covers (color and print addict) .









I love that I can come here and talk about ALL aspects of cloth diapering. Having a varity of threads in one forum is perfect. I just stay away from the threads I don't feel pertain to me (which is probably wise, or I'd be here all day). :LOL


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

My previous post was short and i didnt get to explain (I am at work).

I know that raving about a wahm isnt spam. Even raving about a friend isnt necessarily spam. But when a few wahms *always* rave about each other, whether or not they use and like the product, i consider that spam. i understand wanting to share about a product that you use and like. we all want to do that. But, when the raving becomes frequent it is frustrating, especially when you know that the wahms are friends and are doing it for each other. honestly, in some ways i feel that that is manipulating the rest of the board members but maybe i am alone in that.

i am cranky today FYI.









also wanted to add that there are cliques here. doesnt bother me, but i'm not going to pretend that they dont exist


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I just wanted to put my two cents in:

I think it is important to remember that not everyone cds for the same reasons. For me, it is a health choice, not really a financial one. I *could* buy whatever diaper my little heart desired, but I do mainly buy used or more affordable diapers...

I like the idea of diaper hyenas sharing their thoughts and frequently! I take an opinion of quality from someone who has tried 100 different diapers over someone who has only used two kinds of diapers. I just think the more diapers tried, the accurate the opinion is going to be.

I don't think this board is cliqueish and if it is- well- Am I IN THE POPULAR GROUP? (sorry, I have never been in the popular group, I don't know exactly how that would feel)...

I think there are lots of things here that I could let bother me. For example, I don't know why some people put ALL their opinions of different topics in their tag line- I could care less who circumcises or vaccinates and who doesn't I am here for the cloth and that's it. I just ignore that.

I use to frequent a different diaper board for a long time. It mostly centered on cost and care of diapers. I got bored answering the same questions over and over again. I don't go there anymore. If it seems like the group for you though, pm me and I will give you the info.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by weetzie_
*My previous post was short and i didnt get to explain (I am at work).

I know that raving about a wahm isnt spam. Even raving about a friend isnt necessarily spam. But when a few wahms *always* rave about each other, whether or not they use and like the product, i consider that spam. i understand wanting to share about a product that you use and like. we all want to do that. But, when the raving becomes frequent it is frustrating, especially when you know that the wahms are friends and are doing it for each other. honestly, in some ways i feel that that is manipulating the rest of the board members but maybe i am alone in that.

i am cranky today FYI.








*
How do you know whom is whom? I rave on and off about a lot of people and if I love a product enough I'll talk about it quite frequently. I don't feel I ever run around doing people favors because they are my friends or whatnot. There are quite a few WAHM's that I really like but I don't say much about their products because they didn't work well for us. Anyway, I guess I'm just bothered by the thought that simply stating my oppinion may make people think that I've got some kind of friend club and am trying to boost someone's sales, etc. (not that this was directed at me.. I just need to hear your response).

Oh and I could use a little mental boost myself! lol


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

When I think of a clique, I think of people being deliberately excluded. I don't really see that happening here. It IS true that some people are closer friends than others--some know each other IRL, some have simply been chatting here and other places for a long time, and some just have really similar tastes/interests. It doesn't mean they are trying to exlude others, though. It may seem like a fine line, but it IS a line.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

First, I want to say that I would expect this question from Darshani. For one, she is practical ... precious and practical. She has been here a good while and before she was chasing a second one around her home, she posted a healthy helping. I don't believe she ever passed up a chance to share 'tech talk' and to greet a newbie and answer questions. She is all about hospitality and Darshani, that is entirely appreciated on boards that need a balance of individuals to make the community whole.









Much like *phishmama* contributed ... bumping up posts that are falling behind 'stocking' or 'stalking' days are an important aspect of keeping our population dynamic and maintaining our desire toward cloth diaper advocacy. And it is true that this is integral - if we aren't answering the beginning questions (which I believe a good amt. still strive to do so), then we fail to 'convert,' because I think we can all remember how overwhelming the whole cloth diaper underground scene is/was when first stepping foot into this or other communities. For those new to our forum, a good first step is the *Acronyms/Lingo Thread* that can be found in the Resources Subforum.

As far as renaming Resources - I can see what you are saying Kermit, but when trying to source out a name, we didn't feel that FAQs adequately covered the slew of subjects that are within that subforum.

*LifeTapestry's* ebb and flow definition is truly indicative of the cyclical pattern of these boards. Even the membership is cyclical as many of us have had one or two children in diapers in our time spent here. We all have different needs at different times - I know when I started cd'ing Kenny, following Meredith, I was a tad confused with the concept of 'boy parts' and why the freak he could pee in his face with a diaper on. Sounds silly, but I just didn't 'get' to point that puppy down. :LOL









Karla stated: "Finally, I believe that the last thing needed to fix what ain't broke is more moderator action in this forum. I would strongly oppose any "fix" by the moderators."

Can I hear an AMEN!







Really ... it is not our desire to moderate with an iron fist ... it is a huge task to just keep things civil at times (as we all know that many of us have shown our







faces on here more than once - me included). As well, as another member has recently pointed out - many need to take on 'self-moderation' attributes and the community should function in a way that we all hold each other to a respectful standard. So, no ... I don't think this is a situation where threads need to be moved or merged ... that is actually something that has been hashed over multiple times (with community input) and as has been said ... the general consensus was to keep it simple and right here.

*pinkymommy* stated: "I do think that talking in a negative way about products here is a bit frowned upon. I guess there are other sites to look at for more info about the pros AND the cons of diapers."

Please don't think that. Yes, we would like to see reviews placed in reviews, but we aren't pulling reviews from the forum. Now, if the same person is repeatedly posting against a certain WAHM and there are complaints that it seems vindictive, we'll look into it and likely PM and converse a bit behind the scenes. However, for the most part it is necessary and NEEDED to have all sides to the equation. We do NOT allow negative reviews of WAHMs (as in THE PERSON) on the forum, but if you have had a not-so-satisfactory experience with a diaper fit, soakage, etc... and a momma is asking specifically about that diaper ... this is a place to state your experience. There is a balance, of course, but raves and rants are acceptable.

As far as the definition of SPAM ... primarily it is in the promotion of one's own business, but yes ... it can lean over towards others' supporting. That is a fine line and one that we on rare occasions have to address when many threads are brought to our attention. But still, I'm crazy about FFQDs and Bummis Whisper Pants. I have loved other diapers/covers as well and raved about them. No kickbacks ... no freebies as a result ... just liked the product and spoke my mind.

I too think it is obvious to the community when two WAHMs or a WAHM and a friend are highly supportive of each other in every post ... and it ultimately hurts in the long run b/c we've been told that they just start getting blocked out ... everyone just 'knows.' Isn't that true in any community?

Hmmm ... so, I'm talking in circles, but I gotta say - WE ARE ALL HERE b/c we love MDC. Those that don't - well, they eventually leave. Those that are busy ... they post less. Those that are active in a jillion communities online ... well, they must never get anything done LOL like me). J/J

You guys are an incredible bunch of cloth diaper advocates ... I'm truly proud to be in your midst.


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I love this board just the way it is, and I could ellaborate, but it would just be repeating what others have said.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I had no idea that I this would develop into a 5 page (so far) thread! I just read every response and want to thank you all for sharing your point of view. I can totally understand and agree with your perspectives.

Heather you are so diplomatic!









I really apologize if this has ruffled feathers. I love this board and would never try to hurt anyone's feelings or accuse anyone on purpose. I was just musing and wanted to post my observations about how this board has changed since I started coming here. But hey, if it works for you, it works for me!

Darshani


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by USAmma_
*Heather you are so diplomatic!









I really apologize if this has ruffled feathers. I love this board and would never try to hurt anyone's feelings or accuse anyone on purpose.

Darshani*
ITA, Heather you are GREAT!

And I wanted to add that my feathers are definitely not ruffled.. I'm just fine!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

And ITA with Jenn, as always!

Darshani, you did not ruffle my feathers at all! I got a wee bit rumpled by some of the posts that followed. I always appreciate some self-evaluation!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I agree that the OP did not ruffle my feathers just a few post that followed......I am also going on no sleep with a toddler with pnemonia so please just exuce me.......


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

quote: I don't think this board is cliqueish and if it is- well- Am I IN THE POPULAR GROUP? (sorry, I have never been in the popular group, I don't know exactly how that would feel)...







:

I just had to chime in and say I like things the way they are. I'm ITA with Heather, and with a bunch of the other posts that were talking about how valuable this community is.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ryansmom02_
*I agree that the OP did not ruffle my feathers just a few post that followed......I am also going on no sleep with a toddler with pnemonia so please just exuce me.......*








for your and your toddler!

Amy you crack me up!


----------



## Shoshoni (Mar 10, 2004)

I haven't read any other responses, but wanted to say:
I think it is fun/funny to see what the "hyenas" say. I stopped buying dipes, and will be making my own for my biz.
I sure hope the "hyenas" come visit me, and have good things to say







Don't worry, Mods, not saying anything more lol:LOL








I used to feel kind of left out because of the $$ factor, but for me, I am glad that wahms are being supported by other moms. Whenever I needed help, I received it here, and learned lots


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:

*. I already am getting really irritated by the inability and lack of emphasis on doing a search in this forum or the resources forum, for basic info. Sometimes I will see the same question asked by two different people on one page! I know that when people are new, they may not know how to get on the list to be able to search or may not want to, but don't be surprised if you only get one or two responses. Some of us can only answer the same questions so many times before we burn out.
*


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't have any problems with this diapering forum here at MDC. I'm so thankful that there is so much traffic here...unlike other sites that I'm a member of. I like to read about what's worked for other people, or what they just received in the mail, looking at pics at things and reading about stocking/stalkings. There are only a few sites that I do stalk...I think the count is three for me. I do get irked when people say something like "Who else is stalking?" and then don't furnish who it is that's stocking...but if I find out it's a hot item and one I might be interested in purchasing in the future...well, I just get added to their yahoo group, so I'll be notified as well of the next stocking. However, this is hardly the case for me, because sometimes I'm simply not interested in the product. I do want to go see and read about what they're offering. Does that make sense?

Coming from a baby/children community that didn't have a specific cloth diapering forum, the pace here was a little overwhelming at first. But, I just had to dive in to get my feet wet and now I'm getting a lot out of this board. I'd certainly hate to see it divided up into subforums...however, I'm so thankful the diapers on the TP was sub'd out.

I've never felt it cliquish here. And, I see nothing wrong with someone dropping kudos on a product they really like or something that's worked for them. Friend or no friend, I certainly wouldn't be recommending something if I didn't like it. I'm always raving about one WAHM's wipes, basically because my friend IRL was always raving about them on the boards and IRL. I'm not personal friends with this WAHM, but she's so nice and goes out of her way to make your transaction with her such a great experience by including freebies etc. that I alway drop







up for her.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents....


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

RufusBean, don't be sad. I'm always looking for unanswered techy question posts, even though I've answered them many times before and can get sick of them when it was just answered further down the page. I don't want anyone to leave withought an answer. But most of these questions I'm speaking of really don't require aNOTHER whole thread of responses. A couple answers is all they need because a couple people can pretty much cover the answer. I think someone else above also said this.
Those of us who think we may have some special or new insight will always catch those posts and add our 2 cents as well.
I still think Resources is eluding too many people with it's vagueness. Look how many regulars in this thread didn't even know about it. How about Resources/FAQ? I really think it would make a difference to have those 3 little letters in the description along with a sticky post on where to begin if you are new to all of this.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kermit_
*I still think Resources is eluding too many people with it's vagueness. Look how many regulars in this thread didn't even know about it. How about Resources/FAQ? I really think it would make a difference to have those 3 little letters in the description along with a sticky post on where to begin if you are new to all of this.*
Hey, we're listening (where is my all ears smilie). I think that a title that included both would work to get it out there.

You know what tripped me up when I first started coming to message boards? The whole 'time/date' setting. I'd click on a forum and think, "Wow, no one has posted?" Not realizing I was looking at a resource forum that might not be posted to ... and therefore, wouldn't show up unless I changed the date/time to 'from the beginning' or something to that effect.


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

Whew, I'm glad that whole 'stocking'/'stalking' discussion is behind us...it was too much for my slightly addled sleep-deprived brain...


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I am too tired to read all the posts on this thread.But I did see mention of one of my complaints lately.The whole I am stalking but am not going to say who.I do see that as rude and don't understand why it is brought up if you are not going to share. I think I am going to go on a mission.Anytime there is a post like that I am going to out who is stocking and post a link.That way everyone gets a chance at the items and maybe I won't be considered so diaper greedy anymore







:


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Jamie -









(BTW - I haven't had a chance to email you yet, but I love the diapers I just got! They are too cute!)


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Finally had a chance to read this discussion. WHOA!









Anyhoooo, I say "NAY" on subdividing the forums. That's a sure-fire way to create a clique (or two







)

I love this forum. Before I found MDC, I just happily made my own super cute diapers for dd, and showed them off to my family and friends (who thought they were 'nice' but "it's going to get poop on it, why bother with the cute fabric?" :LOL ). I showed them off to some online friends who cloth diapered & thought they were pretty cute, and encouraged me to sell them; i sold a whack to my first client and then didn't sell any more for a year until I found MDC Diapering (well, one batch of plain white prefolds I made for an IRL acquaintance).

This forum was/is wonderful! I couldn't believe there were so many women as nutty for bum coverings as me! I had no clue about the variety of stuff available until I joined here. Seeing the active interest in the couture side of diapering gave me the confidence to pursue my diaper making (even beyond dd's potty learning). I enjoy the comraderie here, the constant spring of creativity displayed by the latest hyena offerings, the wealth of knowledge and time-tested expertise. I'm not visiting or posting as much, because I currently have no-one to diaper







but I come back for the juice on the hyena stuff; I love checking out what's new and being challenged by my peers







. And I try to offer help when I can.

blah blah blah







i gotta get some dishes done. Just wanna say before I go... I







MDC Diapering. Even though sometimes we may feel the actions of the moderators seem heavy-handed and perhaps even unfair, I totally appreciate the reason they try to keep things clean here. It's a fast-moving forum, lots to moderate, and everyone's perceptions are different. (That reminds me, Cynthia, I never responded to your last pm, I will do that today







)

It's a wonderful place for a cloth diapering nut to be.


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, well said, Kendell.







I agree with every word!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I







the diapering forum!!! It's the one place here on MDC where I feel totally welcomed and don't have to worry about getting flamed or stepping on people's toes









Probably 95% of my time on MDC is spent here or over in TP :LOL


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Isn't there an archive of information Darshani?

I don't really care to read about how to wash diapers for the umptenth time, as I already have a method sorted out, just as you don't care to hear about stalking stockings. I like hanging out here and seeing what's new and exciting. Seeing my diapering pals.

There really ought to be 2 different forums I believe.
*ETA: actually I just realized there is an archive of diapering topics seperated out, so I am unsure as to where your problem with finding information lies, Darshani. If there is an important, informative topic you'd like preserved ask a mod to move it there*

If the diapering forum were relagated to just bland, informative postings about things I already know I would stop visiting and spending my advertising dollars at MDC.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I do think newbie questions get fewer or less enthusiastic replies then they used to.

I have a suggestion...are there half a dozen or so who are just sooo in love with cloth and spend a lot of time on this board who could be "in charge" of newbie questions? If there was an MDC Diapering Forum Technical Support Team to answer those questions about a start-up stash, how to wash, etc. It could be as formal or informal as you like, and others would still be welcome to reply. But those less fluffy questions would be sure to get answered and newbies would feel more welcome.

When you're researching something you know nothing about AND you're not an expert researcher, it can be very intimidating to wade through the Resources forums. Also, it can be very off-putting and un-welcoming to just have a couple links shoved in front of you that just direct you back into the waist-high info in the Resources. It's nice to have a conversation. Had someone not replied to one of my initial threads in a certain manner, I wouldn't be using cloth. I couldn't have gotten her perspective from the archived information.

That's just my .02. Really, I think a community that is highly autonomous is a great thing. I also think it's good to step back and have a look at what could be tended to a bit more or better.


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ryansmom02_
*

Since it is offensive to some i will not post a link to my most favorite WAHM who i think deserves all the buisness she can get......







*
Hmm....all I had to do was look under your name off to the left


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by *~*SewHappyNow*~*_
*...actually I just realized there is an archive of diapering topics seperated out, so I am unsure as to where your problem with finding information lies, Darshani. If there is an important, informative topic you'd like preserved ask a mod to move it there*
*
*
*
I don't think Darshani is having problems finding information ... and I know she's well aware of the Archives as last year she did help relegate some threads for the Archives.







It isn't that she can't find what she needs ... she has been here a couple of years at least now ... longer than many here now. I believe that she was speaking out in general about drawing a balance to the boards.







*


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

I do love this board and reading all the "gossip" on who's go t what new dipe. But I also love to answer newbie ques, and never get tired of helping another CD newbie figure out how to wash and what kind and how many to get.

But......I never send my converts here. I suppose if I felt they were all comfy in their CDing withthe basics they might get a kick out of all the post of new Fab wahm dipes.

FOr starters I send them to Borntolove.com
Great info for beginners

Then there is Diaperpin.com

For sewers or peeps on a tight budget there is
http://www.diapersewing.com/

and I've got a bunch more cool beginner sites on my site so I send them there.

Baby steps for converts.

But that is soooooo awesome that you've converted a few friends!!! I'm working on my third convert now!! Yeah! so much fun.


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm really new to this forum! I like the mix of posts that are here. The "meat and potatoes' being the tech questions and the rest is "icing on the cake" mmmmm...maybe I better go start dinner!

Anyway, I think Darshani has a valid point, but I'm not sure it is a big enough issue to go and change the format of this board. Again, I'm fairly new here and haven't spent enough time on this forum to know much!!

I'll keep coming back, especially to read fun yet debated topics such as this!!

Liz
Macey 3 1/2
Quinn 1


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

This will be my last post here at the diapering boards. I agree with dashari.

here is how I feel and been feeling for a long time. I get really upset when there are newbies and no one answers there questions but again we complain how much sposies suck and more people should use cloth well hello people are comming here for info and are being ignored. your attidude is Iam to bored with those type of question well if that was other peoples attidude when you started I think you would probly not of gone to cloth.

Christina


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by squishy_28_
*This will be my last post here at the diapering boards. I agree with dashari.

Christina*
DON'T GO!!!! I think that we are all so diverse! Let's keep it this way! I am so sorry that people are so upset by the tone on the diapering forum.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by squishy_28_
*This will be my last post here at the diapering boards.
*
Please stick around - maybe this thread is what we all needed







I don't feel that I'm a cd expert by any means but because of this thread, I did make it a point to answer some "newbie" threads today


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

If you don't see anyone getting a reply, post to the thread...usually called "bumping" to get it to the top of the forum again. A lot of new posts get missed, and did even a year or two ago. New posters often pick vague titles, or post at overly heavy or overly light times of day - 4am for example...or post in the evening but don't bump their post the next day so it gets buried. If you see it, help them out even if you don't have the answer. That attention alone makes people feel loved.







And even though I spend much less time here, when I do it's usually saying the same things "boil your hemp, the snaps won't fall off", "Germs are your friend, there's as much ecoli in your kitchen as in your washer." "Sun is magic." It does get repetitive.

Which leads me to say that if some of our common themes are a criticism, I think that's ok and shouldn't be penalized. Yes, it seems like we might have an agenda. Mine is germs, sun and boiling. But if I had/have a product preference or issue, why should that not be ok too? I don't like the binding on FMBG. Others don't like that fuzbabies get holes. Most of us only have experience with a handful of diapers, so when the name comes up it's not surprising if the product criticism is repeated.

I also suggest that the Resources get changed to References and FAQ or something like that. Common Issues Addressed? Something. "Resources", in the online world, generally leads people to a list of other URLS to other locations. At least it does in the vast vast majority of web sites I visit. When you see "resources" you expect off-site links.

Some of this conflict is natural...many (didn't one poll show most?) MDC members use prefolds...they're just not that interesting.on't think subforums would be at all helpful and probably have a negative effect.


----------



## Squinkymom (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay, just a simple note, since I think it's all been said already, but my .02...

I haven't been here long, but I love it. I have only been lurking and posting for about three months, but have always always always felt welcome. I am thrilled that there are others like me goofy about diapers, and feel a real camaraderie. I've learned tons of stuff.

Agree about the "We're stalking but not telling anybody who" being a bit exclusionary, but it's not that huge of a deal to me. It really should be a PM thing probably, but I would bet that the same people who have done that kind of thing would answer my questions or concerns in a second, so I say live and let live. A bit Pollyanna, probably, but that's my take on it.

Sigh. Looks like I'm going to bounce this thread up to the top again...sorry folks! Just wanted to get a word in before I hit the hay.


----------

